# hilfe!!! ameisen sabotieren uns!!!



## maritim (13. Juli 2009)

hallo ihr lieben,

wir haben an 4 stellen ameisen im garten.:?

an 3 stellen im garten stören sie mich "nicht" und dort ist mir auch "egal", das unsere schönen pflanzen unter ihnen leiden müssen.

nur jetzt haben sie mir den krieg angesagt:evil
als erstes haben sie sich in den außensteckdosen angesiedelt  und dadurch wurde der komplette gartenstrom lahm gelegt.

nachdem ich sie mit *hausmitteln* vertrieben habe, übten sie  20 meter weiter im schaltkasten vom teich ihren rachefeldzug aus.:evil
wieder alles lahm gelegt und es ertönte mitten in der nacht der alarm, das die technik vom teich ohne strom ist.:evil

ein neuer rachefeldzug wurde sofort von ihnen geplant und nun haben sie sich in dem außen-sicherungkasten( sitzen 3 fi drin) eingenistet.:evil
den fi für die garagen haben sich heute mit erfolg ausgelöst und ich durfte heute morgen um 5 uhr meiner freundin, das gargentor per hand öffnen.:evil

warte nur drauf bis sie wieder den fi vom teich oder den fi vom garten auslösen.
was kommt als nächstes? der sicherungskasten im haus:evil


nun hat der spaß für mich ein ende! ich bin zwar natur und tierschützer, aber nun muss ich meine koi und uns vor ihnen schützen.

bitte nennt mir ein mittel was die ameisen im garten zur strecke bringt.
*bitte keine hausmittel nennen*, weil ich die schon alle durch habe!
ich brauche was, wo ich die ameisen nicht vertreibe sondern entgültig in den himmel schicke.

alle anderen ameisen dürfen bei uns im garten bleiben , nur dem volk was den haus/gartenstrom ständig sabotiert muss, möchte ich für immer in den himmel schicken.:evil


----------



## michag (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: hilfe!!! ameisen sabotieren uns!!!*

Hallo,das gleiche hatte ich auch :evil Aber jetzt sind sie im Himmel wegen Nexalotte


----------



## Annett (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: hilfe!!! ameisen sabotieren uns!!!*

Hallo Peter.

http://www.celaflor.de/index.php?ar...il&param_product=24&param_cat1=1&param_cat2=1

Fkt. sogar am Lehmhaus...... Joachim schwört darauf, weil es bei einsetzendem Regen ebenfalls noch wirkt (Streu- und Gießmittel). 



Bei uns dürfen sie auch leben, wo sie nicht stören. Aber an manchen Stellen geht es einfach nicht. Den Hof nutzen sie nicht mehr, seit wir Split als Belag haben. Aber an anderen Stellen geht es munter weiter. 
Wir dulden es in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: hilfe!!! ameisen sabotieren uns!!!*

wenn ich am teich sitze und meine wiese betrachte, sehe ich mindestens 10 stellen, an denen die meiserln bauen. NOCH  können sie das unbehelligt tun, aber wehe, sie nisten sich wo ein, wo sie nicht hingehören. dann gnade ihnen gott


----------



## Kolja (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: hilfe!!! ameisen sabotieren uns!!!*

Hallo Peter,

vielleicht hilft ja auch eine Kiste, speziell für die Ameisen.

Wie ist der Schaltkasten denn befestigt. Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit ihn ameisensicher zu gestalten?


----------



## Bebel (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: hilfe!!! ameisen sabotieren uns!!!*

Hallo 

In meinem Garten (Sandboden) haben schon lange die Ameisen die Macht übernommen, da gibt es große, kleine,schwarze und rote Ameisen.

Sollte man das Abenteuer wagen Barfuß in den Garten zu gehen oder mit offenen Sandalen, darf man auf keinen Fall zu lange auf einer Stelle stehen bleiben. 

In der Regel leben wir einfach damit, obwohl die Ameisen Gehwege unterhöhlen, Steinbeete zum Absacken bringen, Läuse auf die Pflanzen schleppen, Pflanzen unterhöhlen usw. - wenn sie jedoch ins Haus eindringen (das tun sie irgendwann immer) hört der Spass auf. Kurzfristig wende ich Insektenspray an, ansonsten finde ich, helfen Fressfallen sehr gut.

Draussen Gift anzuwenden finde ich immer ein bischen riskant - wegen unserem Vierbeinigen Mitbewohner und wegen der Vögel, die die Ameisen fressen (z.B. die Grünspechte die unseren Garten regelmäßig besuchen, fressen für ihr Leben gerne Ameisen)

Wenn die Ameisen jedoch den Strom sabotieren, würde ich da auch etwas unternehmen. 
Es gibt  Streumittel, das die Ameisen fernhalten soll, habe da jedoch selbst noch keine Erfahrungen gemacht. Ansonsten würde ich es vielleicht auch da mit Fressfallen versuchen (dauert jedoch eine Weile - hilft nicht sofort).

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Aristocat (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: hilfe!!! ameisen sabotieren uns!!!*

Hallo Peter!
Es gibt doch auch so ein Schutzband für Obstbäume zum drumwickeln, da bleiben die Ameisen drauf kleben!?
Ob die dann in den Ameisenhimmel einziehen weiß ich allerdings nicht.
LG
Andrea


----------

